# Keeping Albino Darwins Together



## Lazreilly (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey all 
Getting ready to move my yearlings (albino darwins) 1 male 1 female into there enclosure . I 100% percent think generally a bad idea to keep carpets in tanks together but my breeder has assured me albino darwins are the exception and has never had a drama in over ten yrs .. anyone testify to this ?? Thoughts ??? All replies appreciated ..


----------



## Lazreilly (Jul 19, 2017)

Fyi moving from click clacks


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 19, 2017)

"Never had a drama in ten years...." And then in the eleventh year.....
Go with your first instinct, it's a bad idea.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 19, 2017)

Second what pinefamily says!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lazreilly (Jul 19, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Second what pinefamily says!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





pinefamily said:


> "Never had a drama in ten years...." And then in the eleventh year.....
> Go with your first instinct, it's a bad idea.



Makes sense .. breeder may have been lucky . He doesnt keep any of his others together only the albinos . Anyone know of others doing this ??


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 19, 2017)

I have specialised in breeding albino darwins for over 10 years and have a lot of them, most of my breeders are dog tame but no way would I put 2 together other than for mating. Even if you take them out for feeding you will have to wash them before putting back together, the slightest rat smell on one can produce an instinctive strike at any movement and as they mistake it for food they don't let go. That can do serious damage, even lethal if it is to the head. While they are not going to eat each other like black heads if you care about your animals don't do it.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 19, 2017)

There are people that keep all kinds of reptiles together, but it doesn't make it right.


----------



## Lazreilly (Jul 19, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> I have specialised in breeding albino darwins for over 10 years and have a lot of them, most of my breeders are dog tame but no way would I put 2 together other than for mating. Even if you take them out for feeding you will have to wash them before putting back together, the slightest rat smell on one can produce an instinctive strike at any movement and as they mistake it for food they don't let go. That can do serious damage, even lethal if it is to the head. While they are not going to eat each other like black heads if you care about your animals don't do it.





pinefamily said:


> There are people that keep all kinds of reptiles together, but it doesn't make it right.



Ok thanks guys points taken . Will set up another forever home no problems there . Cheers


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 19, 2017)

Same applies to a lot of other animals really,

We got 2 male rabbits 9-10 years ago, the pet shop owner told us they would be fine together (we were new to pets that aren't cats and dogs)
2 days after getting them there was blood and fur all over the cage

Sure.. some people might have no problem but it's really not worth the risk!


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 20, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Same applies to a lot of other animals really,
> 
> We got 2 male rabbits 9-10 years ago, the pet shop owner told us they would be fine together (we were new to pets that aren't cats and dogs)
> 2 days after getting them there was blood and fur all over the cage
> ...


Well, if one dies you can recycle it... got any carpet pythons???


----------

